# Gillo GT riser



## camargue (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried this yet?

I saw this posted on ALTERNATIVESS

It is already available in 25" and 27" size. 

"GILLO GT Risers family Changing The Game!
After 5 years of development, we are proud to introduce officially our new family of Recurve Multipurpose Risers, the GT Risers Family.

Today we are not introducing just a new model of Bow Handle with small changes from a previous version or modest tricky features, but an innovative solution that will change the future of Recurve Bows as they are intended today.

*No more a riser with a limited tiller/poundage adjustment range that forces the buyer to change limbs often to cope with his/her changes of personal needs, but a technical solution that allows more than 30% of total range in poundage adjustment without any compromise to the stability of the limbs - the "Floating Pockets" technology"*

It sounds to good to be true. If anyone has reviews or more info on this please post.


----------



## camargue (Dec 6, 2014)

This is how it looks like.


----------



## Jabba954 (May 28, 2019)

I was just told mine shipped today from LAS.


----------



## camargue (Dec 6, 2014)

Jabba954 said:


> I was just told mine shipped today from LAS.


Can you give your impression on the tiller / poundage adjustment "floating pockets".Please let me know what limbs you use and what poundage are they with the "floating pockets" adjusted to the minimum and maximum settings.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Its quoted as 15% either way so limbs will scale as marked when at the middle setting. Personally I'm thinking the 29" with short limbs would be fun if I happened to win the lottery.
Funny enough I joked about a 31" riser a few years ago and now here we are.


----------



## camargue (Dec 6, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Its quoted as 15% either way so limbs will scale as marked when at the middle setting. Personally I'm thinking the 29" with short limbs would be fun if I happened to win the lottery.
> Funny enough I joked about a 31" riser a few years ago and now here we are.


Yes, this is advertised. I want to see the real user experience, 30% of total range in poundage adjustment is insane. Theoretically for a set of 40# limbs you would get a minimum of 34# and a maximum of 46# and all the values in between. You would not need more than a set of limbs. I am really curious to see if this is true.


----------



## Bryan NZ (Mar 18, 2019)

There is a good review on Lancaster Archery where you can see how the floating limb pockets work. How solid they are in use and how dependable in use is something that time will tell


----------



## camargue (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you! Nice presentation. 

But i would like to see a review of the riser in action. Put on some limbs, measure draw weight, adjust "floating pockets" to maximum poundage, measure draw weight...adjust to minimum, measure draw weight.... Maybe shoot some arrows. I'm curious if it is noisier or just as quiet as a normal riser.


----------



## T Longstreet (Jun 26, 2016)

Saw it in action, if anything quieter than most.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

It is mighty tempting!

I'd kinda like to get a rough idea of what my TradTech RCwood limbs would scale at on the extremes. They are rated at 35# on a short riser, and scale out to right at 30# on my G2 with the limb bolts all the way in.


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

I do wish they used something like a spanner nut instead of a piece of rubber to lock the floating limb pocket against the tiller bolt, to reduce potential wear and rattle at that point. Then maybe take some design cues from the swivel tiller bolt system of the Bosen horn to lock down the brass-colored swivel barrel, with a collet-type tiller bolt instead of a brass grub screws.

It would add a bit of weight though, and it's already a heavy riser as is. I would just feel more confident in a design where all the threads and swivels are locked down and solid.

Or maybe I'm just overthinking it.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

I'd be worried what the riser would do to a set of limbs with that much draw weight adjustment. The limb angle would be changed as you decrease draw weight. And cranking the limbs down, what would you do to the limbs?
Sid from Border talked of this on Facebook, and I'm sure a lot of limbs warranties would be voided because of the changing limb angles. 
Most limbs are aint rated for a 30% weight range adjustment.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

anthonyray said:


> I'd be worried what the riser would do to a set of limbs with that much draw weight adjustment. The limb angle would be changed as you decrease draw weight. And cranking the limbs down, what would you do to the limbs?
> Sid from Border talked of this on Facebook, and I'm sure a lot of limbs warranties would be voided because of the changing limb angles.
> Most limbs are aint rated for a 30% weight range adjustment.


The same argument was made when Bob Morrison intruduced a 17" wood ILF riser and TradTech intruduced the 17" Titan ILF riser. Folks said ILF limbs couldn't take the stress.


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

If anything, I think the design is geared more towards under-drawing a set of limbs. So a beginner, or maybe someone with a temporary injury, can have a nice set of limbs close to their desired end weight, then back it off up to 30% to get it to a point where they can currently handle the draw weight. I would hope they designed the max setting close to what is achievable on a standard ILF riser to prevent the overdrawing issue.


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn, I see they just released a 29" ILF version lol! So a 70" bow with short limbs? So much riser weight, would probably make a good barebow.

Somebody slap some Uukha XL limbs on this thing...


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

Last Sunday saw at live the WA streaming from the 2019 Roma Trophy Finals / Indoor Archery World Series, just at time to see the female barebow finals. Both contenders were using the GT. Both scored a triple ten in one of the rounds. I think that is a phenomenal piece of engineering.


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Ineras said:


> I do wish they used something like a spanner nut instead of a piece of rubber to lock the floating limb pocket against the tiller bolt, to reduce potential wear and rattle at that point. Then maybe take some design cues from the swivel tiller bolt system of the Bosen horn to lock down the brass-colored swivel barrel, with a collet-type tiller bolt instead of a brass grub screws.
> 
> It would add a bit of weight though, and it's already a heavy riser as is. I would just feel more confident in a design where all the threads and swivels are locked down and solid.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just overthinking it.


+1 on the comment about the rubber stopper. It definitely has some potential to be worn out/stiffen over time. That’s a deal breaker for me. Otherwise, it sure is an outstanding riser.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ineras said:


> If anything, I think the design is geared more towards under-drawing a set of limbs. So a beginner, or maybe someone with a temporary injury, can have a nice set of limbs close to their desired end weight, then back it off up to 30% to get it to a point where they can currently handle the draw weight. I would hope they designed the max setting close to what is achievable on a standard ILF riser to prevent the overdrawing issue.


I think that would be a reasonable application, though it's a bit expensive for a beginner who hasn't had enough time to figure out what they want.

I have no opinion on the riser as a whole, and if you just happen to have some cool tech that incidentally allows a far greater range of limb angle adjustment, there's nothing wrong with that, and maybe that unique feature is just the easiest selling point to grasp and repeat, though if you consider how the limb angle changes not just the draw weight, but the draw force curve, unless you're sporting something like straight longbow limbs (and even then I'm not sure), I would think that a lot of that adjustment range is going to be utterly useless to most people willing to shell out that kind of money, as the limbs were designed to work with a limited angle, based on their profile. You can adjust the draw weight by changing the string length too, and it's almost free, and yet aside from the standard twist/untwist to fine tune brace height, people generally don't. 

I think the concept, as I understand it at least, (which isn't that thorough), is mechanically cool, but on my ILF bow, if I run the bolts all the way out (which I've done to loan it to a small-framed woman) it made it light enough for her certainly, but more importantly the draw cycle got mushy. If I run them all the way in, with long limbs, a 17" riser and a 28" draw, they are approaching the feel of noticeable stacking. I'm fine with it, because the stacking isn't obvious, and it's fine for the purpose, but I _sure_ wouldn't want to run them in any more to increase draw weight. Apart from potentially stressing the limbs, the draw cycle will become way different.

I don't know. Sure looks cool, and it might be a great riser for a whole lot of reasons, I just think the adjustment range ability, while novel, might be a bit over-hyped. But, then again, a lot of stuff is over-hyped. That's how we sell stuff!


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Just bought one, full package pickup in a week. Shot about 100 arrows today and that convinced me to take the plunge. First new bow in 50 years.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Jake Kaminski actually does a review and set up of this riser on his channel on YouTube. Two videos explaining some “drawbacks “ Nothing that would keep me from trying one if I was in the market for a Barebow set up, but some issues to consider in limb alignment portion of the bow set up.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

dougmax said:


> Jake Kaminski actually does a review and set up of this riser on his channel on YouTube. Two videos explaining some “drawbacks “ Nothing that would keep me from trying one if I was in the market for a Barebow set up, but some issues to consider in limb alignment portion of the bow set up.


Thanks, fortunately I am purchasing from an authorized Gillo dealer, and they know how to set this bow up.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol. Think Jake Kaminski might know a thing or two also. Maybe watch the video.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

dougmax said:


> Lol. Think Jake Kaminski might know a thing or two also. Maybe watch the video.


I will watch the video. Curious why you are so obsessed.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Obsessed? YOU said...quote...”I would like to see a review of the riser in action. Put on some limbs, measure draw weight, adjust....etc.”
Jake K. video does all that and then some.
Watch/don’t watch. I don’t care. You asked so don’t you be ignorant. Your welcome.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

dougmax said:


> Obsessed? YOU said...quote...”I would like to see a review of the riser in action. Put on some limbs, measure draw weight, adjust....etc.”
> Jake K. video does all that and then some.
> Watch/don’t watch. I don’t care. You asked so don’t you be ignorant. Your welcome.


Doug,

You have me confused with another post, please review the thread. Hope you have a good day. Bye.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

My bad Lucydad, mixed up your response to my post about JK’s video with Camargue’s post from 2 years ago. My apologies.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

dougmax said:


> My bad Lucydad, mixed up your response to my post about JK’s video with Camargue’s post from 2 years ago. My apologies.


Doug,

Not to worry. Hey, here is my last target from this afternoon. Using a range bow, as my new Gillo rig won't be ready until next Wednesday.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like you didn’t need the Gillo... good luck with your new bow and I am interested in how your new set up works. What limbs are you going with?


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

dougmax said:


> Looks like you didn’t need the Gillo... good luck with your new bow and I am interested in how your new set up works. What limbs are you going with?


Doug,

"Need" vs want is the issue. Yes the Gillo is $$$, but I loved the feel and flexibility. And I am helping both my dealer-range (last year they barely survived) and also Gillo in Italia. I am part Italian. 

Went with Galaxy Bronze star ILF limbs, 18 pound. With time I will upgrade and likely poundage.


----------

